# Axminster Chuck Jaw Comparison..



## drillbit (18 Jul 2012)

Hi all

I upgraded my lathe a while back, and I am looking to upgrade my T01 80mm Axminster chuck to a M33 100mm one.

My problem is choosing the jaws to get with it. Not being confident they will have them in stock if I do the hour's drive to Nuneaton, I will be getting them online.

I have the C jaws for the 80mm at the moment, and they are ideal for the size of work I dabble in.

But the C jaws for the 100mm seem to have slightly different measurements than the 80mm C jaws. And they don't have schematics of both, which makes it hard to compare. And being a bit maths dyslexic  I find it quite hard to picture how big the jaws will be from the numbers they give.

So can anyone tell me - are these two jaws roughly the same size? Or should I just use my old 80mm C jaws on the new chuck body and not bother buying the 100mm C jaws?

Thanks


----------



## chipmunk (18 Jul 2012)

Hi Toby,
The 100mm C jaws are just slightly bigger versions of what you have.

I'd save your money and stick with the 80mm C jaws if they do everything you want of them.

The 100mm jaws' dovetail opens into 69mm instead of 50mm recess, has a 56mm instead of 40mm internal diameter with lip and 
25mm instead of 10mm diameter central hole.

Save your money for a set of nesting O'Donnell jaws - the jewel in the Axminster chuck crown IMHO.
Jon


----------



## CHJ (18 Jul 2012)

The location details are compatible, 80mm are my main users on my little boxes and are mounted on a 100mm Axi Chuck, I started using them as they were nearest to the nova jaws when I changed lathes and chucks and had a load of part turned stuff with the smaller recess.

Axi jaws are compatible across the 80-100 & 125mm chucks.


----------



## drillbit (18 Jul 2012)

Thanks Jon and Chas

Sounds like I am going to buy the chuck plus o'donnell. In fact, I think the o'donnell will mean I don't need the 80mm c jaws anymore either?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## OldWood (22 Jul 2012)

drillbit":11otirus said:


> Thanks Jon and Chas
> 
> Sounds like I am going to buy the chuck plus o'donnell. In fact, I think the o'donnell will mean I don't need the 80mm c jaws anymore either?
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



Please tell us how you get on with the O'Donnell jaws - that is the first time I've seen a reference saying they are the bee's knees; be interesting to know how easy they are the change, effectiveness, etc.

Rob


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Jul 2012)

It may be the first time you have seen ref to them being the bees kneeze Rob, but I've been calling their praise for a good while now. I would be lost without mine. I have the Clubman K10 chuck.


----------



## OldWood (22 Jul 2012)

Jonzjob":1wqq5qi4 said:


> It may be the first time you have seen ref to them being the bees kneeze Rob, but I've been calling their praise for a good while now. I would be lost without mine. I have the Clubman K10 chuck.



Hi John; thanks - I take it that apart from being a good designed gripping jaw, you can change the jaw size without having to take the jaw holders out ?

Rob


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Jul 2012)

That's correct Rob. You have the largest jaws mounted and with 4 cheese head allen screws the other 2 sets of jaws fit inside the big jobbies.. I use a little Bosch Li-on screwdriver and it just takes a couple of minutes to change the sizes. Very sinple and VERY efective.. Not only can you grip with the inner/outer dovetail part of the jaws, but also with the 'cylinder' down the center of them. You can see it fairly clearly in their pikky

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod804392/

Ideal if you are turning 36 5/8" ash balls for a lazy susan... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Then you turn a 6" by 5/8" dowel and turn the rough balls off the end and move it out from the center as you go..


----------



## OldWood (22 Jul 2012)

Jonzjob":17bqoimd said:


> That's correct Rob. You have the largest jaws mounted and with 4 cheese head allen screws the other 2 sets of jaws fit inside the big jobbies.. I use a little Bosch Li-on screwdriver and it just takes a couple of minutes to change the sizes. Very sinple and VERY efective.. Not only can you grip with the inner/outer dovetail part of the jaws, but also with the 'cylinder' down the center of them. You can see it fairly clearly in their pikky
> 
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod804392/
> 
> Ideal if you are turning 36 5/8" ash balls for a lazy susan... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: Then you turn a 6" by 5/8" dowel and turn the rough balls off the end and move it out from the center as you go..




Hey, hey John - you'll be getting the ladies here excited by that last line !

Many thanks - I'll need to wait until my bank balance recovers from having to supply my errant son with yet another car. He is at least in good gainful employment at the moment and has set up a standing order to repay me. It would be nice to think it will last until the 'loan' reaches ground zero.

Rob


----------



## Jonzjob (22 Jul 2012)

Good luck if your son is as good as mine in pay-backs Rob :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Me balls


----------



## boysie39 (23 Jul 2012)

you really take great pleasure in showing off your balls don't you, :evil: 
But I have to agree that the o'donnell jaws are everything you say about them !!!
the amount of time and effort they can save make them one of the best discoveries
that I have come across in my short turning time,


----------



## woodyturner (23 Jul 2012)

I think with jaws it depends what you enjoy making I use the O'Donnell jaws quite a lot for small turnings and yes they are great but I also use the gripper jaws quite a lot as well for vases large and small in fact I think all of the Axminster range of jaws are great it depends what you want to make but I use them on the old Axminster chucks which I think are the tops the carlton and the supper precession


----------



## Jonzjob (23 Jul 2012)

17" diameter, held safely in the larger of the O'onnel jaws






10" very unballanced elm, same jaws. You can see the bed bars through the spinning hole :shock: 






I've also made a lot of coasters and the dovetail socket for those are very shallow, about 1/16" and still no problems. That was to keep the overall depth of them to a minimum.






Boysie said "you really take great pleasure in showing off your balls don't you"

Of course I do, but only in the correct company. I mean! It would be wasted to show them tp a load of plumbers or dustbin men wunit :mrgreen:


----------



## chipmunk (25 Jul 2012)

I agree with all of John's comments about the O'D jaws. 

I've recently modified a C jaws MT carrier to fit the big jaws which adds to the flexibility and I have also made a couple of additional stepped wooden jaw inserts that mount inside the main jaws using the M5 screws - One designed for reverse turning boxes in expansion mode and one in compression. They use a length of 10mm aluminium rod tapped M5 to take the mounting screws.

The wooden jaws are much quicker than fiddling with jam chucks for small items and won't mark the finish.

Jon


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Jul 2012)

I have made a couple of pinch chucks that use the smallest bronze ring on these jems I was given.. One is 8mm, the other 10mm. They fit in the smallest O'D jaws and I use them for turning the end bosses on the axle shafts for my tractors and other toys. They work a treat











And a larger for doing Berger style scoops






Easyto use and it keeps you concentration on yer fingers :shock: :shock:


----------



## chipmunk (25 Jul 2012)

Hi John,
My jaws just act as replacements for the other inserts like this....






These then allow the chuck's normal expansion and compression range to be used too.

Jon


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Jul 2012)

They look good Jon and easy to make too! I will have to remember how to do them when i can get back to my lathe  Probably a couple of months, but I hope a bit less..

My wrist is getting there, but still won't take any pressure without making me eyes water :shock:


----------

